# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Anfänger-Mädel! Suche Tipps zur Fahrtechnik etc!

## Lottchen

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Hab dieses Jahr angefangen zu biken. Waaahn ich liebe es  :Big Grin: !! Leider kenn ich viel zu wenig Leute die diesen faszinierenden Sport sehr gut beherrschen! Ich bräuchte daher Tipps zur richtigen Fahrtechnik und Angstüberwindung  :Smile: . 

Mein größtes Problem ist momentan, dass ich mich nicht so recht traue steile, scharfe Kurven zu fahren und ich nehm an, dass ich das technisch auch komplett falsch angehe  :Stick Out Tongue: . Und bei viel Geröll arbeiten meine Bremsen hart!!

Irgendwer Tipps?!? Falls ihr sonst noch Tipps für Anfänger habt, würd ich mich seeehr freuen!! Ich saug alles auf was ich kriegen kann an Infos  :Wink:

----------


## BoB

Hallo,

du könntest mal einen Fahrtechnikurs machen.

zB
www.bikeacademy.at/cms/
www.the-gap.at/
www.bike-gruppe.at/

Da gibts auch öfters eigene Frauenkurse. Ist vielleicht auch eine gute Möglichkeit Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.

Ansonsten natürlich mit Leuten fahren die besser sind als du.

Fachliteratur gibts auch dazu, ersetzt natürlich nicht die Geländeerfahrung aber man weiß zumindest was man versuchen sollte zu machen bzw wie es nicht geht:

www.amazon.de/No-Way-Bike-Tri...ahrtechnik+rey

Hans-Jörg Rey hat mal in der bike vor etlichen Jahren eine Fahrtechnikreihe geschrieben, die war echt genial. Er hat genau erklärt, wie man am besten balanzieren übt, Hinterrad versetzt und den Bunny hop. Wenn das auch in diesem Buch drinsteht auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Scheint halt etwas Trial-lastig zu sein aber man kann das auch aufs normale MTB anwenden.

oder das da: ( da empfehle ich eher das englische Original):
www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mount.../ref=pd_cp_b_0

Auf youtube findet man auch unzählige videos über fahrtechnik.

----------


## Lottchen

Vielen vielen Dank! Das sind sehr brauchbare Tipps  :Smile: !! Ja ein paar Gleichgesinnte wäre nett  :Wink: . Danke nochmals!!

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wo fährst du überwiegend? Wenn in Parks, dann red einfach Leute an und frag ob du dich dranhängen kannst.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Das Hauptproblem ist wohl die Angst bei gefährlich aussehenden Teilen der Strecke, was sich mit der Zeit gibt (ich hasse Geröll  :Wink: ). Bin selbst noch halber Anfänger bzw. Wiedereinsteiger, und hatte auch das Problem. Einfach am Anfang eher Freeride mäßig fahren, du siehst ja dann, wenn's besser geht.
Zum Thema Anschluss: same here, find auch keine Biker in der Gegend. Frag einfach mal im Forum nach, und sonst in deiner Stadt/Gemeinde nach 'nem Downhill-/Mountainbikeverein fragen. Wenn's keinen gibt, einfach oft in Gebieten aufhalten, die Bikemäßig aussehen, vllt triffst mal 'nen Biker  :Smile: .
Hoffe ich konnte helfen,
Greetz
Vin

----------


## SaschaM

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
Ich klinke mich hier auch ein und "puste den Staub" mal von diesem Thread  :Big Grin: 

Bei mir ist das so, dass ich im Urlaub immer das verrostete und leicht demolierte (keine Bremsen, das eine Pedal gabs nur zur Hälfte, etc) MTB von meinem Cousin genommen habe und wir damit durch die Hügel gefahren sind.
Jetzt habe ich mir endlich ein eigenes Bike gekauft und würde im August gerne meinen Bruder zum Geburtstag überraschen und ihm 'ne Biketour organisieren. Er fährt schon seit 7 oder 8 Jahren - ich habe jetzt 3 Monate Zeit, um mich auf dieses Niveau hochzuschummeln! 

Wie gesagt - es ist eine Überraschung und deshalb kann ich ihn nicht selbst fragen. 
(Bei seinen Freunden vertrau ich nicht darauf, dass es ihnen nicht doch rausrutscht)

Von der Fahrtechnik her komme ich glaube ich relativ gut zurecht- das ist Übungs- und Gleichgewichtssache. 
Große Tricks brauche ich vorerst nciht. 

Meine Fragen sind: 
- Welche Übungen sollte ich AUF JEDEN FALL machen bzw was wird mir für später unglaublich viel weiterhelfen?
- Gibt es einen Trick, der ziemlich cool aussieht aber nicht schwer zu machen ist?
- Was für eine Art Weg / Trail / Ort/ würdet ihr vorschlagen? Ich hatte mir etwas am See gedacht, aber die flachen Kieswege sind halt doch etwas unspektakulär. 
- Habt ihr Tipps für wenn der Sattel unbequem wird?
- Macht ihr vor großen Touren Dehnübungen für die Waden und Oberschenkel? 
- Wie habt ihr angefangen? Welche "Schummeleien" habt ihr so nach und nach rausgefunden?

Liebe Grüße, 
Eure Ale

----------


## flanger

> Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
> Ich klinke mich hier auch ein und "puste den Staub" mal von diesem Thread 
> 
> Bei mir ist das so, dass ich im Urlaub immer das verrostete und leicht demolierte (keine Bremsen, das eine Pedal gabs nur zur Hälfte, etc) MTB von meinem Cousin genommen habe und wir damit durch die Hügel gefahren sind.
> Jetzt habe ich mir endlich ein eigenes Bike gekauft und würde im August gerne meinen Bruder zum Geburtstag überraschen und ihm 'ne Biketour organisieren. Er fährt schon seit 7 oder 8 Jahren - ich habe jetzt 3 Monate Zeit, um mich auf dieses Niveau hochzuschummeln! 
> 
> Wie gesagt - es ist eine Überraschung und deshalb kann ich ihn nicht selbst fragen. 
> (Bei seinen Freunden vertrau ich nicht darauf, dass es ihnen nicht doch rausrutscht)
> 
> ...



Erste frage, was fährt dein Bruder? Lange Touren im Flachen oder mit einem Lift rauf und schnell den Berg runter?
Zweite Frage, was fährtst du für ein Bike?

Leichter Trick: Bunny Hop 
Unbequemer Sattel legt sich meist nach einiger zeit.
Dehnübung bauchst du nicht, langsam einfahren reicht.
Übung: Treckstand

----------


## SaschaM

Er fährt mit dem Hardtail vor allem Längere Strecken an abgelegenere Orte wo man mit dem Auto oder den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nicht hinkommt. 
Wirklich oft war ich da aber nicht dabei und ich glaube er hat aus Rücksicht auf mich dann immer einfachere Strecken genommen.   
So ein bisschen von allem - Flache Strecken genauso wie etwas steilere  :Big Grin:  

Super - danke für die Tipps  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Ich glaube das letzte mal, dass ich so viele blaue Flecken hatte, war als wir im Kindergarten das neue Klettergerüst bekommen haben :P :P 
Das mit dem unbequemen Sattel kann ich (mittlerweile) bestätigen  :Big Grin:

----------


## tomtom1986

Ich würde mal nen Alpencross vielleicht empfehlen glaub das könnte ganz gut passen da gibts sicher auch einfachere.
Fahrtechnisch muss man da normalerweise auch nicht viel können. Am besten viel mit Gleichgewicht trainieren das schadet grundsätzlich nie und viel Kondition trainieren. Wäre natürlich auch noch interessant wie gern dein Bruder Trail fährt. Wenn er das nicht mag dann brauchst du eigentlich Fahrtechnisch nicht können sondern nur Kondition

----------


## SaschaM

Ich glaube, wenn er alleine ist, mag er das total gerne- er stürzt sich überall runter wo es nur geht  :Big Grin:  
Aber wenn ich dabei bin, nimmt er natürlich Rücksicht! 

Was ich mich schon traue, sind solche Strecken - auch wenn ich die noch unsicher fahre: 


(Quelle: www.bike-mk.de/Kalender-op-view-eid-298.html ) 

Aber wenn größere Steine im Weg sind, traue ich mich (noch?) nicht :/

Habe gerade nach Alpencross gegooglet- das sieht echt cool aus!  :Smile:  
Gibt es da auch Waldstrecken? Ich finde die total schön! 

Friert man da? Oder ist man so eingeheizt vom Fahren, dass man keine dicke Jacke braucht?

----------


## mantra

> oder das da: ( da empfehle ich eher das englische Original):
> www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mount.../ref=pd_cp_b_0


Dieses Buch ist tatsächlich sehr zu empfehlen. Wie schon erwähnt allerdings nur in englisch da die deutsche Übersetzung wirklich übel ist!

----------


## SaschaM

Hey, das ist cool! Dankeschön! 

Ja, ich lese generell gerne auf Englisch- da haben die Texte einfach mehr Biss als im Deutschen^^
Schon allein das Kapitel "learn how to touch your bike" (habe ich in der Vorschau gesehen) klingt sehr interessant! 
Werde ich gleich am Mittwoch bestellen, wenn mein Gehalt da ist!  :The Wave:  

Ihr seid wirklich ein super Forum, vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!  :Blush:

----------


## SaschaM

Juhu, ich habe mir das Buch gestern bestellt, müsste Morgen endlich da sein! 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten  :Smile:  

Wobei ich ja zugeben muss, dass ich vor lauter Ungeduld ein bisschen geschummelt habe und schonmal die ersten Tipps aus dem PDF Dokument abgespickt habe  :Smile:  

Das Wetter ist einfach viel zu schön, um nicht schon zu üben! 


Ich muss sagen, das Buch ist super gut geschrieben!
Keine Trockene Theorie, sondern wirklich mit Schmackes  :Big Grin:  

Bin gerade noch bei dem Kapitel "become one with your bike" - Fahrrad hab ich ja schon gekauft und langsam läuft mir die Zeit davon  :Big Grin:  
Wahnsinn, was man da alles lernen kann :O :O 
Und ich dachte, ich könnte zumindest schon die Basics haha  :Big Grin:  

Vielen lieben Dank, mantra  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich hab den Link entfernt (ein User hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht). Ich vermute mal, dass der Link eine illegale Raubkopie ist. Daher sollte der hier nicht stehen.

----------


## SaschaM

Oh, das tut mir Leid, war mir nicht bewusst. Danke fürs drauf aufmerksam machen!  :Smile:  Habe im Rausch der Begeisterung garnicht drauf geachtet.. :Redface:

----------


## Derrstre

Ich spreche die meisten Menschen auch einfach an und frage, die meisten sind da ganz nett und lassen den Anschluss zu  :Smile:

----------

